# Football......



## mick_hucknell (Jan 26, 2005)

Cant get my fella to play football how can I get him to do so?? Would love im to play in goal I am sick of playing by myself and him getting hurt every time I hit him!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Get a life Mick .. surely you can find something better to do than put inappropriate posts on message boards.

I have banned you.

Terry


----------

